# 

## LAEN

.

----------


## serg1975

!!!!!!!!!     ))

----------


## Uksus

,  12.     .          .        .       , ,    ,    (-) . ,  ,  .   ,    ,   .    ,      .

----------


## zashtrihovana

,   ,    -    . ... ,   ,      .  .      ,      .

----------


## Sky

.      +      (      , ).     6-  (116) -       (, ,     :) )    -      ,      ( 7-     )     .
..      5,10 -     .

----------


## LAEN

> ..      5,10 -     .

   5,10,11,14   .

----------


## 23q

- ! ,      ,    .  !   ...

----------


## LAEN

> - !

----------


## Sky

> 5,10,11,14

        ?      (     ).     -   3    ?

----------


## LAEN

*Sky*,      . *7-43-83*  
   -      ,  ,    .         -   .
  -   ?    12  12,  .      ...  .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,   , ,   .

      ? )) 
       (    )           (  )

----------


## Enter

> ? ))

    ,  ,     )
,    ,    .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,    ,    .

         )
   -     ? (-     )

----------


## LAEN



----------

...

----------


## Lindorie

,  ,     ,   .      ,       ?

----------


## Sky

()  

> ,       
>            .        ,       4 ,    ,         .        . 
>          ,    .   30     .     . 
>    ,       . 
>  ,

----------


## LAEN

*Sky*,       :) http://tsn.ua/video/video-novini/rob...en.html?type=2

----------


## Sky

> ,   -     .          ,   , ,   .

   ,

----------


## 23q

*Merry Corpse*,          160 .

----------


## LAEN

ѳ   .
       .

----------


## Sky

12- .  85-  (,      ).

----------


## LAEN

> ѳ

   ѳ   8-.   

> 12- .

     ϳ 13-   6.

----------


## Ch!p

ҳ    ,         .
    ,  .  ,    .   101 .
   "  -   .

----------


## LAEN

*Ch!p*,   :)
    . ?

----------


## Ch!p

- ʳ.
    .      ,    .
,        =)

----------

4...      ,    ... ,   )     .   ?

----------


## vladd

> ,    ... ,   )

    ,   ⳿   ?

----------


## erazer

> 4...      ,    ... ,   )     .   ?

   ,      4-  -     . 
p.s.      " ", ,    "-"...

----------


## wap-poltava

> 4...      ,    ... ,   )     .   ?

   -        (80 ,  113),     . 
-            ...

----------


## erazer

> -        (80 ,  113),     . 
> -     **       ...

   .  ?   -    ?   " " .

----------


## wap-poltava

> .  ?   -    ?   " " .

  -   ? 
-      ...
      , , ...

----------


## erazer

> -   ? 
> -      ...
>       , , ...

   :  .

----------


## LAEN

:)

----------


## Olio

*LAEN*,     ?))))

----------


## infospacer

> :)

     ? ,     ...

----------


## Merry Corpse

> LAEN,     ?))))

   ,

----------


## Sky

))

----------


## LAEN

http://blog.poltava.pl.ua/author/laen/1839/

----------


## Sky

Wi-Fi  ?

----------

?            .. ?    ?!

----------

> ?!

  http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/22359/   

> ?

  http://www.poltava.pl.ua/news/24468/#comments

----------

